# Gas Furnace/AC flame off & 0n & 0ff & on &



## grnunn (Nov 24, 2008)

Rheem RRGG-10e36JKR outside Natural Gas Furnace & AC Combo
Flame kicks off and on continuously and gas-smell outside is terrible. Eventually the heat is enough to kick on the blower and heat the house some. With pilot/gas valve shut off, there is no odor. The odor, I believe, comes from the unburned gas generated with all the off & on. Is this a faulty gas valve or control signals to the gas valve? If it is the gas valve, there is no way I can afford the $300+ (or even half that price) cost of a replacement. Is there any way I can check and posibly make some kind of minor repair?
Thanks,
Gary


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 24, 2008)

Welcome Gary:
I would check the gas vent. If it has a bird's nest or wasps in it the burner can't stay on because of the back pressure. Then check for any limit switches that may be bad.
The main thing is 'Don't call the gas company', because they will shut your gas off until it is certified by a licensed mechanic.
Glenn


----------

